# London Broil on BGE



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never done a London Broil before....I studied up on it and went ta work! The ole lady marinated it this AM until I woke up this afternoon and started up! At 1645 seared at 450-475 fer 2.5 minutes on both sides right on top of the flames. Put JD chips in and kept most of the coals to 1 side of the egg. Kept the temp at 400 until the internal was 130. It hit 130 at 1720.



































Well, fer the cook....it was SORRY!!!!!! waaa waaa waaa

I don't like chewy beef so instead of eating it like this, it ended up on the stove dunked in gravy and will cook it till it falls apart or ends up dog food!!! Won't be doing a broil again!!!:blink:


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

The pics before the gravy looks to be cook PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

They are great to do sammiches with. A little pesto mayo, fresh pico, a good fresh baked roll and some good crust on the broil is awesome.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It was cooked perfect. I love my steaks medium rare, but that broil was just chewy. Tasted better when I slowed it on the stove in gravy. Just typical roast beef then. Tasted better.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason, wish I saw this earlier. Should have cut it 45 to the grain, thin. In other words like a corned beef. You cut it at a 90.
Bet it was chewy, happened the first time I cooked the stuff.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you wrap it any?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mark, all the studying I did had em cutting it like that...but it's all good. I almost ate all of it myself after cooking it in the gravy....

Mike, no wrap...just sat fer about 10 minutes. If you wrap, you better take it off earlier then 130 since it'll still cook....

I'll stick w/ steak and brisket....Not a big lover of beef, rather have PORK!!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know about an egg, but I do those about 300* for 45-60 minutes, and I like beef a touch more done than rare. Speakin of pork, the ol lady picked up some pork chops about 1 1/4" thick yesterday a pic-n-save, had them for dinner tonight. Knife was not needed. 4 hours at 200* in the oven, wrapped.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason, that is my beef jerky meat, when not using deer to make it


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> Jason, that is my beef jerky meat, when not using deer to make it


Yeah, Bill it would make good jerky....cut it while it's 1/2 froze or w/ a meat slicer.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

London Broil, cut very thin and cross grain. Otherwise it is tuff and chewy.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Jason, it looked great, sorry to hear about what had happen. I have never tried to cook one before, but I'll try one day. Better luck next time.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

One of our favorite meats, but not very egg-able. We usually grill on the gas grill for 4.5 minutes per side, then cut thin and across the grain. It's pretty rare meat but we like it that way.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> One of our favorite meats, but not very egg-able. We usually grill on the gas grill for 4.5 minutes per side, then cut thin and across the grain. It's pretty rare meat but we like it that way.


Come on, EVERYTHING is "egg-able"......hahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

London Broil is very low on fat which makes it bad ass for making Jerky.


----------

